#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Curso Mikrotik e Ubiquiti - Rio de Janeiro

## JohnnyAlbuquerque

Curso Mikrotik e Ubiquiti.

Maiores informações

(21) 3021-2533 / 7705-2196 / 7703-7808
[email protected]

----------


## nailton4

> Curso Mikrotik e Ubiquiti.Maiores informações(21) 3021-2533 / 7705-2196 / 7703-7808[email protected]


e ai amigo como e este curso

----------

